# Touch/Ranged Touch attack spell list?



## preacher (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi, does anyone know of an online list of touch/ranged touch attack spells? I've been ploughing through the books and come up with a partial list, but I figure someone out there may have already done this.

I'm looking for ways to enhance my Daggerspell Mage character in melee, and ranged Sneak Attacks are obviously one way to go. So far I've learned Scorching Ray and one of the Lesser Orbs, but want to know which spells I should hunt down next.


----------



## durza120 (Aug 5, 2007)

Harm is pretty devastating. And shocking grasp isn't bad either.

And slay living, but im not completely sure thats a touch attack.


----------



## Thurbane (Aug 6, 2007)

Try http://www.creativemountaingames.com/ they have a spreadsheet of spells up to and including the spell compendium.


----------

